# So you want to fish from a yak?



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.thrillon.com/tag/ahtv-chompy-the-shark

Time to change underwear.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Saw this about a month or so ago....but if you think this one is bad...try to find the clip with the (dumb juvenile) teenagers down in Tampa (on youtube) with the 12+ foot hammerhead. That right there is enough to make you not wanna go in the water. If I see the link I'll come back and add it to your thread.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J1nzXHyEJw


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=Idiybvi2dOo&NR=1


----------

